

Mysterious slowness fixed.  Sorry about that. - pg
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=133804

======
sabat
Is that mysterious slowness also known as "The Arrington Effect"?

~~~
pg
No, it was mostly due to a design flaw in the account creation code.

